#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Well Cementing - E. Nelson

## ali

Well Cementing - E. Nelson (Schlumberger) 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Well Cementing - E. Nelson

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## alivelideli

Hello Ali,


Do you have the second edition of this book, I appreciate in advance...

----------


## LOST

do you know any software for cementing job?

----------


## Jasem

many many thanks

----------


## arturo82

thanks a lot man

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

thnk you ali

----------


## arvard

thank you  I really want this book

----------


## silimko

thanks

----------


## malakooti

Thanks.

Can you help me with CemSTRESS software from Schlumberger company.

----------


## Elmaln

Would anyone be kind enough to post an updated link for the second edition of the book?

----------


## lukasek009

I also will be very gratefull for uptade links of Well Cementing by Nelson.

----------


## quan.xanh009

Can anybody please re-upload the link? The links don't work.

See More: Well Cementing - E. Nelson

----------


## rdos14

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls add link to mediafire
Megaupload is blocked here
4shared link is dead

----------


## abdulasad

> Well Cementing - E. Nelson (Schlumberger) 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Ali,

Can you please update the links as the above ones have expired

----------


## Eleazar1988

Can anybody please re-upload the link? The links don't work

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Any help please

----------


## aows51

Here are all editions of Well Cementing (1st and 2nd) book:
Link: >>  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gawish

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## Eleazar1988

Thank you!!!!!!!!!

----------

